# Pictures!



## TGreenhut (Nov 10, 2012)

I took a bunch of pictures today and wanted to share.

Sassy






Rosalie the Turkey





Waikiki





Razz in the Sun





Emu and Goat





Running Goats





Ernie





Best Friends





The Cattle under the Tree





Silkies





Smokey





Lyle the Turkey





Razz and her Babes









Sasha and Kiki





The Emu Guardian


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 10, 2012)

Love the photos!!!!  That Emu looks huge...nice looking goats and cattle and chickens


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 11, 2012)

Cool pics!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Nov 11, 2012)

Love them all!


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 11, 2012)

Those are great photos.  Had to look at your name to see if it said where you lived and where it's still so GREEN!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 11, 2012)

Very nice everything! I like it how your goats look very similar to mine! Smokey looks just like my Jimmy...and Sassy looks like my Lyla...etc! 
Nice scenery too. 
The only thing I don't have is the emu!


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 11, 2012)

Very nice pictures! 

...and I had to check out the green too


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 11, 2012)

Love the emu!!


----------



## TGreenhut (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks everybody! 

And yes, since we are in California, it's green throughout the winter. No snow for us.


----------

